# leland chapman street fight video



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

from an episode of dog the bounty hunter , kickboxing champ leland gets into a fight with the owner of a hotel while looking for a fugitive there , enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Dog is pretty lucky that he was not booked on assault and battery.  He touched the other gentleman (sarcasticly said) first.  That instigated the whole scene.  I would not be surprised if they had to pay that guy something afterwards.  Also Leland was fortunate that Dog was there as the other guy was going to do pretty well once it was on the ground.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Dog is pretty lucky that he was not booked on assault and battery. He touched the other gentleman (sarcasticly said) first. That instigated the whole scene. I would not be surprised if they had to pay that guy something afterwards. Also Leland was fortunate that Dog was there as the other guy was going to do pretty well once it was on the ground.


 
i agree

i saw the episode and the police came and they said sorry so the man didnt press charges , pretty lucky id say

they said afterward "he only picked on you cos your the smallest , he didnt know dynamite comes in small packages"


----------



## Cruentus

lol... I highly recommend the recent southpark rendition of "Dog the Bounty Hunter" with Cartman as "Dog the hall monitor." I can't watch that show anymore without chuckling and thinking of that episode. 

Leland seemed like he was in control of the fight, even on his back; makes me wonder if that was just instinctive or if he trained in grappling a little.

As to legalities and use of force isues...I guess you don't have to worry about that if your "the dog...." :lol2: Seriously, I don't know why these folks aren't arrested more often...


----------



## Odin

lol wow he's a kickboxing champ?? I didnt see that coming...I just thought he was like their office juniour.


----------



## Cruentus

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;649844 said:
			
		

> they said afterward "he only picked on you cos your the smallest , he didnt know dynamite comes in small packages"


 
That seemed accurate. The hotel manager seemed like he was looking to swing, but was intimidated by dog. He looked like he was going to do something to dog, then hesitated, and then when Leland got in the way, he took his chance. That wasn't so smart though....lol. This show is like a soap opera for males.


----------



## Bigshadow

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;649844 said:
			
		

> he didnt know dynamite comes in small packages"



What dynamite?  I didn't see anything I thought was impressive.  As Brian said...  Leland was lucky Dog was there, because that guy had him on the ground.


----------



## dok

> What dynamite? I didn't see anything I thought was impressive. As Brian said... Leland was lucky Dog was there, because that guy had him on the ground.



I'd tend to agree.  lil dynamite did have some quick fists, but the other guy still seemed well enough to do plenty of damage on the ground, and with the weight advantage that encounter could have gone real ugly for leland if he didnt have those other guys around him.

like dog said while leland was still huffing and puffing afterwards "took 3 of us to get him off you"


----------



## charyuop

I watched the video 5 times and still now I can't see any of those swinging punches hit the target. To be a champion he showed pretty slow reflex. The hotel owner got low and grabbed him to throw him to the floor and he didn't react to avoid it. I would say the hotel owner was in pretty good control of the fight the whole time.
The fight was started by the blond guy by his pushing, if the hotel owner had some fighting training he probably would have attacked the blond at the second push...I love those people pushing with a wide open hand on your chest, all you have to do is grabbing the hand and placing a finger lock...they hurt as hell!


----------



## searcher

Bigshadow said:


> What dynamite? I didn't see anything I thought was impressive. As Brian said... Leland was lucky Dog was there, because that guy had him on the ground.


 

I concur.   I was expecting to see Something, but got nothing.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

good replies thanks guys!


----------



## Odin

lol wa it me or did leland look like he was going for an ankle lock?lol..he tried to pull guard aswel it seems.

I dont know about you but i would have rather they let dogs wife fight im sure that would be much more entertaining ( :


----------



## Cruentus

Odin said:


> I dont know about you but i would have rather they let dogs wife fight im sure that would be much more entertaining ( :


 
Be Respectful! Her name is Boobs Magee, not "dogs wife"! Sheesh....at least have a little respect for the lady...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

Tulisan said:


> Be Respectful! Her name is Boobs Magee, not "dogs wife"! Sheesh....at least have a little respect for the lady...


 
lol , i have to admit they kinda look like torpedoes , anyway i wondered what leland was doing with his ankle , kinda weird as leland is a kickboxer and doesnt train in any kind of floor fighting (i think)


----------



## kelly keltner

Tulisan said:


> lol... I highly recommend the recent southpark rendition of "Dog the Bounty Hunter" with Cartman as "Dog the hall monitor." I can't watch that show anymore without chuckling and thinking of that episode.
> 
> Leland seemed like he was in control of the fight, even on his back; makes me wonder if that was just instinctive or if he trained in grappling a little.
> 
> As to legalities and use of force isues...I guess you don't have to worry about that if your "the dog...." :lol2: Seriously, I don't know why these folks aren't arrested more often...


That was one of my favorite southpark episodes.


----------



## elder999

Leland coaches and fights in MMA-I think they even did a bust at a fighter's bout, where Leland either had the corner or was ref for another bout on the card, and they busted the fighter after his fight!

Pulling guard isn't exactly a great movein a streetfight-even if you are surrounded by backup-even if he didn't have much choice....not very impressive at all-heck, the wife punches better than that, and she hasn't trained for very long at all........


----------



## Odin

Tulisan said:


> Be Respectful! Her name is Boobs Magee, not "dogs wife"! Sheesh....at least have a little respect for the lady...


 

LOL!!


----------



## shesulsa

Asst. Admin. note:

Thread moved to Bar & Grill.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa


----------

